# damn clutch gone at 13k miles??



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok so Im driving on the highway and downshift into 3rd gear I floor it and the revs jump up but the car did not pick up speed like it normally should. Also happens in 4th have not tried 5th yet. 1st and 2nd are ok which is a symptom of clutch. I got the car brand new at 900 miles which is a little high. Im pretty p.o to have it go so early. The thing was is that I learned manual in my car and another friend did too so that may be why. But its not like I was constantly slipping or on the clutch. I fully engaged the clutch by around 7-9mph when I first started and now its lower. I think the problem was is that I shifted to quickly and did not wait for the dam awful rev hang and lag when shifting through gears. Since about 8k miles I have been rev matching but my goodness I need a tune to get rid of the hang. Takes around 3 sec I swear for the revs to match when going from gears 2 to 3 when shifting around 3k rpm when everything is warmed up. I have launched it a few times but not with slipping the clutch off the line. I almost immediately have the clutch fully engaged. So what are my options right now?. Could it be something else besides the clutch like flywheel or pressure plate? Anyways I most likely would have to pay for it if I went to the dealer cause A. I am 20 B. My car has intake, high flow cat, catback, torque insert which implies that I race it which I really don't. I think even if I were to put the stock stuff back I would be denied warranty work anyways. I am looking at this http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=672&product_code=FST228-2.5SBRG.K7003802. 
How would installing this be? I have not done anything on a tranny before besides taking one apart in my autos class but that was an auto tranny. If I take it to a shop its pretty pricey correct? Like 500$ for labor. I am also worried about the smoothness of this vs the stock one mostly cause its a lighter and single mass flywheel but this may last longer than the stock one?.


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

First off.. what does your age have to do with warranty coverage? LOL im 18  

Second off i really doubt its the clutch. 13k?? i stalled my car plenty times when learning ( and still do sometimes because i let my foot slip ) I launch my car and all... and im at second owner at 34k. Plus i doubt the first owner took it easy on her... 

Im sure someone else will be able to tell you better info and if those mods could affect the "clutch". Maybe the torque insert? but the rest of the mods shouldnt.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

ArminT said:


> First off.. what does your age have to do with warranty coverage? LOL im 18
> 
> Second off i really doubt its the clutch. 13k?? i stalled my car plenty times when learning ( and still do sometimes because i let my foot slip ) I launch my car and all... and im at second owner at 34k. Plus i doubt the first owner took it easy on her...
> 
> Im sure someone else will be able to tell you better info and if those mods could affect the "clutch". Maybe the torque insert? but the rest of the mods shouldnt.


 
Well its more likely they would cover someone who is 50 vs a 20 year old unfortunately. As in their mind a young person would more likely abuse it. They would also say those mods add too much strain on the drivetrain LOL. One of them said at the dealer adding an intake would add additional stress on the drivetrain and it would not be covered. Of course I was like ok sure it does. But the fact that he said that means my dealer is not mod friendly. There is an employee with the same exact car as me there but he said I should be fine but then again he is not a part of the service/warranty department.


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> Well its more likely they would cover someone who is 50 vs a 20 year old unfortunately. As in their mind a young person would more likely abuse it. They would also say those mods add too much strain on the drivetrain LOL. One of them said at the dealer adding an intake would add additional stress on the drivetrain and it would not be covered. Of course I was like ok sure it does. But the fact that he said that means my dealer is not mod friendly. There is an employee with the same exact car as me there but he said I should be fine but then again he is not a part of the service/warranty department.


 Yeah ur right.  Some dealerships are like that. I have 100k warranty and i dont even wanna ask them how they feel about mods... :banghead: sometimes its like talking to a kid about modding cars... 

best of luck. im sure someone else can give you better information but i really doubt its the clutch.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah sure sounds like its the clutch. I personally don't even use a throttle until my clutch is fully engaged, just the clutch itself for longevity. But man you should be still good. 

It's probably a combo between having your car at 900 miles and than stupid dealer lot attendants abuse the car. I know cause I was one and the stupid rev hang strewing it up.

I'm so relieved I got my UM tune so removes the hang and bumps up the idle which makes it easy just to use the clutch to get the car going


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

vr6-kamil said:


> Yeah sure sounds like its the clutch. I personally don't even use a throttle until my clutch is fully engaged, just the clutch itself for longevity. But man you should be still good.
> 
> It's probably a combo between having your car at 900 miles and than stupid dealer lot attendants abuse the car. I know cause I was one and the stupid rev hang strewing it up.
> 
> I'm so relieved I got my UM tune so removes the hang and bumps up the idle which makes it easy just to use the clutch to get the car going


 Id be really hard to prove that to them though. It was a bit odd to find "a new car" to have 900 miles on it and paid full price. Im pretty stressed out about this clutch thing. I work a part time job and I barely have any money. If I do go aftermarket I figure I will just use the stock clutch until its totally gone. I might as well get the most out of it if its not covered. As of right now daily driving is completely fine its only at the high gears, full throttle and highway speeds that it slips.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Could always try and play dumb. Bring it in and see if the techs will take it for a test drive with you to diagnose it??? Or find a mod friendly dealer... That's a really sucky situation. 

:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I've got my stock clutch still 83k and I learned on it too when I got it at 43k. The classic test is to put it into 5tha and floor it at around highway speeds so peak torque is available. If it slips it is most likely the clutch. I am on my phone so searching for u is a pain but google mkv vs clutch install. There are a couple diy's around its not too bad just need time. The reason it could be slipping already is that the flywheel could have gotten coated with the residue of the clutch as they slipped excessively. This would effectively decrease the coefficient of friction causing it to slip. Or you could have simply gotten a bad clutch. Only way to tell is to take it out and look for blue-in, scoring and to see how much life was left on tthe clutch. I hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Could always try and play dumb. Bring it in and see if the techs will take it for a test drive with you to diagnose it??? Or find a mod friendly dealer... That's a really sucky situation.
> 
> :thumbdown::thumbdown:


 yea im pretty frustrated right now. How would I go about taking a drive with one if them? Would it cost money?. Is it possible to do warranty work at another dealer? I don't have the money to spend 1500+ on a clutch. Also I heard that there is self adjustment when the clutch wears?. The engagement point does not seem to have changed.


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ive been driving stick for the last 13 years, so I see myself as pretty good with it, and my golf needed the clutch replaced at about 13k miles too. I bought it used with 10k miles, but mine would not go into gear, and it would grind into reverse. In my experience, the dealership covered it, told me it was a warped clutch plate (and had the audacity to ask me "how long have you been driving stick?" when I am at least 10 years older than this kid who asked me, but i digress). They told me that since the clutch has no warranty AT ALL unless its manufacturer defect, they would have to drop the trans, inspect the clutch, and have VW decided whether to cover it or not. Now, I like my dealer, and they assured me that it would most likely cover it, but if it didnt, i would have to pay for the "diagnosis" that would run me about $400, then pay to replace the clutch on top of that. I took the chance and it was covered. I had no mods at the time. The intake and exhaust have no effect on your clutch, the insert might. I would take that out for sure before going in, if you chose to do so.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> yea im pretty frustrated right now. How would I go about taking a drive with one if them? Would it cost money?. Is it possible to do warranty work at another dealer? I don't have the money to spend 1500+ on a clutch. Also I heard that there is self adjustment when the clutch wears?. The engagement point does not seem to have changed.


 I'm not really sure. It was just a thought. Maybe explain to them whats going on but act like you have no idea about it? Maybe suggest to them that it would be best if you could show them by going for a quick drive? 

Best of luck, it really sucks that this is happening, I hope it all works out.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

13k really? i bout mine with 13 miles fresh off the lot, it was my 2nd stick shift car and I taught my gf how to drive in it too. almost 65k on the stock clutch. Maybe you need to re learn your driving habits. like someone mentioned earlier once getting tuned w/ higher idle makes it easier to get out of 1st gear w/o slipping it so much. 
I doubt the dealer will take care of it since you mention it couldve been your early driving habits. Maybe a vw mech. shop is your best bet. 

i did a little bit of searching and found this for you. not exactly a specific DIY but should help out a bit. 

reading through greyt's build shows pics of his MT swap. in his pics you can see what needs to be done to replace clutch and .... 

http://forums.jettamkv.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3372&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=630


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a new clutch?? if so, then its mostly because of bad driving... 

a clutch on the gti starts slipping on stage 2(FSI) or stage 1(tsi) commonly. so it should be about +50bhp from factory to start slipping (based on the GTI)...


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Well if you only have 13K just take it to the dealer and have it inspected for warrenty. Could be a faulty pressure plate. You never know, you might get it covered, but you won't know until you get it checked.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

should I remove the usp pipe as well? I got the high flow cat version but it still has a different extended bung and they may not like that.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

That shouldn't really matter, but if they are just feeling like be aholes then it might not be a bad idea


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

lol I was thinking how much would it cost to do a 6mt swap?


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can still drive it for a long time just without abuse and doing full throttle. I'm sure it will drive for a long time even though it slips at high speed.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

vr6-kamil said:


> I'm pretty sure you can still drive it for a long time just without abuse and doing full throttle. I'm sure it will drive for a long time even though it slips at high speed.


 I think so too. Today it did not slip as much but that probably has to do with the temperature. So I figure I drive it easy and just save up.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

in my previous Audi, my pressure plate snapped at 42K miles and i had never abused the clutch. dealer also said that in order to determine if they'd cover the repair it had to be taken apart, and i'd have to pay for the labor if they determined it wasn't covered. this was a different situation and the clutch wasn't covered, but ultimately since the car was already in pieces i was basically forced into letting them complete the job with installing a new clutch. it sucked... 

i doubt that shifting before the rev hang was completed would harm the clutch in any way. it could be your fault for launching the car in combination with riding it a lot while learning to drive a manual though. seems like your best bet is to just take a gamble on having the dealer take it apart to see if they'll cover it. 

if you're concerned with the dealer not being mod friendly i'd remove the downpipe as well as the tranny insert just to be on the safe side. it's a big repair, and i'd want to maximize the chance they'll honor the warranty...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know... If you are blowing clutches at 13k, its not even a warranty thing, its lack of skill. That is just as bad as abuse like launching. You're in kind of a bad spot here dude. Better start learning how to work on cars. Cuz at this rate, you'll be fixing a ton of stuff. I just installed my stage 4 clutch kit with lightened flywheel. If you're under the impression that upgraded clutches don't break/slip you're wrong. You can do damage to anything with enough abuse.
I think its called "breaking a crow bar, in a sand box" good luck. But be ready to have to foot the bill on an abused clutch


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> I don't know... If you are blowing clutches at 13k, its not even a warranty thing, its lack of skill. That is just as bad as abuse like launching. You're in kind of a bad spot here dude. Better start learning how to work on cars. Cuz at this rate, you'll be fixing a ton of stuff. I just installed my stage 4 clutch kit with lightened flywheel. If you're under the impression that upgraded clutches don't break/slip you're wrong. You can do damage to anything with enough abuse.
> I think its called "breaking a crow bar, in a sand box" good luck. But be ready to have to foot the bill on an abused clutch


 While I agree that from the sound of it, OP did abuse his clutch, but i had warped pressure plates in my clutch after only 13k miles. I pretty much baby my car, very rarely ever drive it hard, and I know how to drive stick. I get the feeling that there may be issues with the clutch in the 2010s.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> I don't know... If you are blowing clutches at 13k, its not even a warranty thing, its lack of skill. That is just as bad as abuse like launching. You're in kind of a bad spot here dude. Better start learning how to work on cars. Cuz at this rate, you'll be fixing a ton of stuff. I just installed my stage 4 clutch kit with lightened flywheel. If you're under the impression that upgraded clutches don't break/slip you're wrong. You can do damage to anything with enough abuse.
> I think its called "breaking a crow bar, in a sand box" good luck. But be ready to have to foot the bill on an abused clutch


 A few launches should not lead it to fail this early. Some people manage to do much more abuse and get much more mileage. There was a guy who had done several hundred launches and went to the track on the stock clutch and still managed 80k. I don't ride the clutch or take a long a** time to fully engage the clutch. Sometimes when going into first I just use the cars idle power to get it going and then once its engaged I add gas. 90% I am driving the speed limit and accelerating slowly. As for your car being turbo then of course its much more likely to slip the clutch. Your the one more likely to break stuff. I do not plan to be a car mechanic however I am taking automotive classes.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not bashing you dude, just trying to say, that its likely user error.what I can say from experience, its probably not the disc... Likely its your flywheel. The dmf is probably very sloppy in there. Why would it do this? Well when you're learning to drive a manual, the shock that takes place when you're starting is severe. That bucking motion the car does is basically taking the cushion in the dual mass flywheel and instantly forcing it from left to right. This is why most people upgrade from dmf to single mass. 

Installation of the clutch is something that I did in my garage alone. It was difficult to say the least and i've done a handful of clutch jobs. Its not the most difficult, but it is tedious. 
I think next time, I'll pay someone to do it, because its just messy and annoying. 

Play dumb and go in to the dealer saying the car isn't accelerating like it should. I had a friend get his entire transmission replaced on warranty last year. So it could work


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

so don't mention that the clutch could be slipping? I don't have any proper stands to do it in my garage.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would go in like most folks do... "its not driving right" then have them test drive it.. Go with the tech and show him/her how its messing up.

Act like a total idiot lol. Say you've never owned an automatic, so they don't say you messed it up.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

ok so today I punched it in 3rd 4th and 5th and got NO slip. ??????. When I punched it in 3rd I got acceleration I have never felt ever before. I finally got to feel the difference with the usp pipe. 4th and 5th is actually usable for passing power on the highways. Im pretty impressed with the sound as well. Im still gonna try and take it easy still.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> ok so today I punched it in 3rd 4th and 5th and got NO slip. ??????. When I punched it in 3rd I got acceleration I have never felt ever before. I finally got to feel the difference with the usp pipe. 4th and 5th is actually usable for passing power on the highways. Im pretty impressed with the sound as well. Im still gonna try and take it easy still.


 what differences did you notice the usp pipe? 
and did you figure out whats up with the clutch problem?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> what differences did you notice the usp pipe?
> and did you figure out whats up with the clutch problem?


 Not sure about the clutch yet. Ill see if it gets worse. I really want a vr6 clutch or aftermarket with a flywheel. That will also help the horrible rev hang as the stock flywheel is very very heavy. Im willing to sacrifice a little drivability. But I was happy there was no slipping today. Not sure about the last week that has passed cause I never floored it until today and to my surprise I got no slip and just good acceleration. According to my butt dyno it feels faster. I was able to merge onto the highway in 5th. But I dont know? Maybe it does feel faster cause I have not floored it for some time. Im still on the stock tune. Getting a tune should take advantage of the usp pipe more.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

So Ive floored it several times on the highway again and no slip. I was also driving like a nutcase and everything seems fine. Why is this?. Maybe some fluid got on the disk idk and it burned off??.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> Ok so Im driving on the highway and downshift into 3rd gear I floor it and the revs jump up but the car did not pick up speed like it normally should. Also happens in 4th have not tried 5th yet. 1st and 2nd are ok which is a symptom of clutch. I got the car brand new at 900 miles which is a little high. Im pretty p.o to have it go so early. The thing was is that I learned manual in my car and another friend did too so that may be why. But its not like I was constantly slipping or on the clutch. I fully engaged the clutch by around 7-9mph when I first started and now its lower. I think the problem was is that I shifted to quickly and did not wait for the dam awful rev hang and lag when shifting through gears. Since about 8k miles I have been rev matching but my goodness I need a tune to get rid of the hang. Takes around 3 sec I swear for the revs to match when going from gears 2 to 3 when shifting around 3k rpm when everything is warmed up. I have launched it a few times but not with slipping the clutch off the line. I almost immediately have the clutch fully engaged. So what are my options right now?. Could it be something else besides the clutch like flywheel or pressure plate? Anyways I most likely would have to pay for it if I went to the dealer cause A. I am 20 B. My car has intake, high flow cat, catback, torque insert which implies that I race it which I really don't. I think even if I were to put the stock stuff back I would be denied warranty work anyways. I am looking at this http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=672&product_code=FST228-2.5SBRG.K7003802.
> How would installing this be? I have not done anything on a tranny before besides taking one apart in my autos class but that was an auto tranny. If I take it to a shop its pretty pricey correct? Like 500$ for labor. I am also worried about the smoothness of this vs the stock one mostly cause its a lighter and single mass flywheel but this may last longer than the stock one?.


You can't drive a clutch very well, or it was defective. Take your pick...


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

seanmcd72 said:


> You can't drive a clutch very well, or it was defective. Take your pick...


I drive it fine. I mentioned I learned manual on this car. It does not slip anymore right now.


Check out my channel and my vids
http://www.youtube.com/user/basslover352?feature=mhee


----------



## techmonkey (Sep 27, 2007)

IIRC the easiest (and safest) way to test your clutch is to put the e-brake on, put it in 5th gear, and slowly let the clutch out. If it stalls, it's good. If the doesn't stall, your clutch is failing. I'm sure someone else here can verify if this is a proven method. :beer:


----------

